# Peas: Good vs. Bad???



## BubbiBubba (Jul 8, 2012)

Quick question! Are peas very bad for betta fish? I've been treating my fish with blanched pea halves & quarters, & it has been working well with his belly! I don't have any live daphnia nearby, but I would love to! I know that helps with bloating... So, back to the real ? --- I read somewhere on this website that peas damaged betta's digestive system & shortened life spans... What do you think?

All help is worshiped & appreciated!

Xoxo


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Using green Pea pieces on occasion for constipation is not harmful to a Betta IMO/E.......However, you don't want to feed Pea as part of the staple diet due to poor nutrition.

Also, you don't want to confuse normal full tummy with bloat, constipation...etc...and treat needlessly......That is with any type/method of treatment for any condition......


----------



## Goldibug (Jun 29, 2012)

Totally off topic but OFL could I have a copy of your profile pic? It's such a beautiful betta and I love to collect betta photos.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Goldibug said:


> Totally off topic but OFL could I have a copy of your profile pic? It's such a beautiful betta and I love to collect betta photos.


I don't mind...this is one of my offspring from last summer outside spawns and the happy father of 8 different spawns this year...


----------



## Goldibug (Jun 29, 2012)

Is there a link to his babies as well? I wish I could afford a quality bred betta. They are so beautiful!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

There's definitely a myth going around that feeding peas will like kill your betta instantly. While using daphnia or brine shrimp to help relieve constipation is a better choice if you have access to those foods (frozen or live), feeding a pea will not harm your betta.

However, it's important to follow a few tips when using pea. One is if you are using frozen bagged peas, look for "NO SALT ADDED." Bettas don't need the extra sodium. Another is to blanch the pea well. To do this, put the pea in a small container of water and microwave it for 30 seconds. Then submerge it in ice water for a minute. After that, peel off the outer shell and take a tiny piece that is no bigger than a pellet from the inner part of the pea.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Honestly, I've never had an issue feeding peas occasionally for constipation, and they always seem to work well. I don't see any reason why they'd be harmful when fed in moderation...to a carnivore they're basically just indigestible fiber.


----------



## craiger75 (May 31, 2012)

Yeah, I asked that same question when I first joined and got a stern lecturing NOT to use peas. I think only as a last resort, after you've exhausted your other options.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, and since pellet food is already chock full of indigestible fiber (wheat meal), peas are no different. The key word, as Kim said, is moderation.


----------



## BubbiBubba (Jul 8, 2012)

Sakura8 said:


> Yeah, and since pellet food is already chock full of indigestible fiber (wheat meal), peas are no different. The key word, as Kim said, is moderation.


Thank you! I shall keep that in mind. I don't feed Bubba peas unless he is bloated, which I understand is very different from just being well fed! :-D Although, since you brought up that whole "pellet food is...full of...fiber" stuff, how come we don't just keep feeding bettas pellets even when they're bloated? Maybe because it's dry, so it wouldn't help? Unless you soaked it prior to feeding...

Not all pellet food must be soaked before feedng, right?

& since you are a moderator, can you tell me how I could directly reply to a commenter? Unless you quote them, how can they know that you have responded unless they keep checking back on this website???

Thanks to any responders!


----------



## BubbiBubba (Jul 8, 2012)

Kim said:


> Honestly, I've never had an issue feeding peas occasionally for constipation, and they always seem to work well. I don't see any reason why they'd be harmful when fed in moderation...to a carnivore they're basically just indigestible fiber.


That's what I was thinking! I completely agree with you... glad someone seems to follow the same regimen. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

BubbiBubba, commenters will know you have responded if they have checked "subscribe to the thread" in their User CP. To do this, or to check which threads you are subscribed to, go up to User CP and click on it. On the lefthand side you will see a list of things to do. Under Settings and Options, click on Edit Options. On the next page, under Messaging and Notification, there will be an option to modify your subscription notifications.

You can also manually manage which threads you are subscribed to by going to User CP. In the middle of the page will be a list of the most recent threads you have subscribed to. From there, you can unsubscribe if you want.

I believe everyone's default notification is set to Instant E-Mail notification. This means you'll get a notication that someone has replied to any thread you have started or any thread you have posted in. Also, you will get notifications for tropicalfishkeeping, which is the bettafish.com mother site. Your password and user name are good for logging into that site as well.

As for the fiber thing . . . OFL can correct me if I'm wrong, as she knows much more about this kind of thing than I do, but I believe it's the type of fiber. The fiber that is in pellets is an indigestible kind based mainly on wheat germ. The fiber in daphnia and brine shrimp is a different kind of fiber that bettas can digest. 

I, personally, don't soak my pellets beforehand. With 19 bettas to feed, that would take me a while. -__- So far, I haven't experienced any trouble.


----------



## BubbiBubba (Jul 8, 2012)

Sakura8, you. Are. Amazing! :'D Happy to of asked you. 

With Gratitude,
Moi!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

By soaking food it can leach some of the nutrients and water soluble vitamin....

Pellets will swell up in water, however, they do NOT swell up like that in the gastric acid and enzymes in the gut/GI tract....

Soaking is not needed....


----------



## Goldibug (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks for that OFL! I've always heard soaking was important but was to lazy to bother with it. Good to know it's better not to


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

BubbiBubba said:


> Sakura8, you. Are. Amazing! :'D Happy to of asked you.
> 
> With Gratitude,
> Moi!


 Thank you!


----------

